
Crazedlist.org : search craigslist like a madman - byrneseyeview
http://crazedlist.org/#
======
pchristensen
Interesting. Jeff "Coding Horror" Atwood wrote a pan-Craigslist search a few
years ago and they asked him to disable it.

"Service disabled by request of craigslist.org staff

Jeff,

Your search tool just appeared on our radar and while we appreciate your
desire to extend our search functionality it goes against the basic intent of
Craigslist to be a local tool. Also it's in direct violation of our Terms of
Use, section 5:

Additionally, you agree not to: use automated means, including spiders,
robots, crawlers, data mining tools, or the like to download data from the
Service - exception is made for internet search engines (e.g. Google) and non-
commercial public archives (e.g. archive.org) that comply with our robots.txt
file;

Please disable your tool for public use. If you refuse to do so we'll be
forced to block all the proxy servers that you're using.

-Bill

<http://www.codinghorror.com/craigslist/>

<http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/000252.html>

------
rms
Why won't Craigslist allow cross site search? Would it aid the scammers too
much? Surely they could afford the server resources. There are many sellers
willing to ship goods, but I would never know unless I used a service like
this.

------
samwise
I think is a great idea.

To disable the refer header in the browser is a good idea anyway, i guess its
bad for sites that need user analytics

------
edw519
Fair warning to Crazedlist.org (and everyone else):

Please do not ask me to switch browsers, change settings, or change my screen
resolution. I have everything exactly the way I want them and will NEVER
change any of them just to visit your site. I will click the back button never
to return and continue the other million or so websites that respect my
choices.

Thank you.

(This message is plain text and can be read by anyone anywhere using almost
anything. What a concept.)

~~~
pchristensen
Yes, but that's a requirement to get around Craigslist's limitations
(restrictions?). You're not doing it for Crazedlist's sake, you're doing it
for _Craigslist's_ sake.

------
Shooter
Shady.

